# How To: Boot and run Linux from a USB flash memory stick



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Carry a portable Linux version with you on a USB flash pen drive. Easily bring your portable desktop with you wherever you go.

USB Linux installation enables you to install a portable Linux operating system on a flash drive or USB key no larger than your thumb. This portable Linux operating system can then be run from any computer that can boot from a flash device, allowing you to bring your operating system, desktop, applications, files, email, personal settings, favorites, games and more with you. Its like having your own personal operating system you can carry in your pocket. On this site, we provide many simplified portable Linux flash drive installation tutorials.

USB Linux Installation Tutorials.

Contents:
* New Portable SUSE USB Flash Drive installation
* New Portable SUSE USB Hard Drive installation
* New Easily install gOS to a USB flash drive using Windows
* New Installing BackTrack Linux to a USB device using Windows
* New Quick and easy Pendrivelinux 2008 install from Windows
* New Ubuntu 8.04 USB non persistent installation using Windows
* Easily install MCNLive to a flashdrive from within windows
* Easily install PCLinuxOS MiniMe 2008 to USB using windows
* Run Pendrivelinux on USB from Windows without rebooting
* Run Ubuntu 7.10 from Windows without installing or rebooting
* Ubuntu 7.10 USB persistent Linux installation
* Ubuntu 7.04 USB persistent install using Linux
* Ubuntu 7.04 USB persistent install using Windows
* Run Ubuntu 6.10 from a portable device without rebooting
* Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy flash drive install from Linux
* Ubuntu 6.10 USB installation using Windows
* Knoppix flash drive install from Linux
* Knoppix USB installation using Windows
* Run Knoppix from a portable device without rebooting
* Gentoo USB pen drive install using Windows
* Damn Small Linux USB install using Windows
* PCLinuxOS 2007 flash drive install from Windows
* PCLinuxOS MiniMe flash drive install from Linux
* PCLinuxOS MiniMe USB installation using Windows
* SLAX USB installation using Windows
* Run SLAX from a portable device without rebooting
* MCNLive USB installation tutorial using the Live CD
* NimbleX USB installation tutorial using the Live CD

Note: We recommend performing the USB Boot Compatibility Test to ensure that your Computer is capable of booting from a Portable USB device.

-- Tom


----------

